
Ask HN: WHy did you break mobile browsing? - whatnotests
Reading comments is impossible without constantly swishing the page left and right just to read the long lines of text.<p>Please undo this change, or fix it so we can read comments on our phones the way God intended.<p>Sheesh.
======
richardboegli
Comments have become a flat list for me. It is no longer indented....

It is hard to follow a conversation now through threading.

Running Palemoon on Android with Phony plugin set to Desktop Firefox.

------
eatonphil
This can be overcome (at least on my Nexus 6) by zooming out. Unfortunately it
appears that you have to zoom out every time you enter the comment section.

